# 2007 Jeep Wrangler



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Here is your new hunting rig for this year!!!!!

Have loved this Jeep and will hate to see it go. I have only had it for six months but it just does not fit our needs at this point. There is nothing wrong with it at all, I just need a truck. I am 6'8" and its a bit of a tight fit for me in this jeep. I would also like to get this sold before I have to pay tuition for school this semester. Let me know if you are interested or know of someone that would be.

This jeep runs amazing! It has always been very well taken care of and has super low miles for the year. This thing looks great with all of the aftermarket work that has been done. It looks great on the road and is all set for the off road trails. Way fun to cruse around town with the top down during these warm summer nights.

I need to get $15,000 

Call or text me 801-928-1504

This Wrangler has a ton done on it....

-BRAND NEW soft top with tinted windows
-Aftermarket exhaust - this thing sounds good!
-Aftermarket Rough Country bumper with LED lights
-Rough Country 50" LED light bar and mounts.
-2" lift 
-Aftermarket tire carrier and gate hinges 
-Matching spare wheel and tire
-Nitto Terra Grapler tires
-American Racing Wheels
-After market air intake
-Neoprene front seat covers 
-Kenwood deck 
-BLUETOOTH
-Frame under the jeep has been sprayed to prevent rust


----------

